# Advantage of File System Access Control Lists?



## Vanscholes (Feb 17, 2011)

About File System Access Control Lists, I know we can enable it or disable it. What is the advantage to use it? Or how can I decide when to use it?

Thanks.


----------



## dh (Feb 17, 2011)

You need it if the standard "owner, group, other" model of permissions is not enough for you.


----------



## mk (Feb 17, 2011)

By the sound of it.. this should be something to do with some kind of list full of rules, how one can or can not access file system and/or files. Sound interesting, investigate and see whether cover your needs if any.


----------

